# Komische Streifen in TMNF



## NCphalon (2. Februar 2009)

Moin, sobald ich in Trackmania Nations Forever die Schatten auf Hoch oder Komplex stelle, bekomme ich diese grafikfehler, was kann das sein? System siehe Signatur, Grafiktreiber is der Catalyst 9.1


----------



## Digger (2. Februar 2009)

heyho dieses phänomen hab ich auch, aba eig bei jeder grafikeinstellung. es liegt warscheinlich an den ati-grakas.
anscheinend kommen die iwie nich damitz klar.

aber diese streifen sind bei mir nur, wenn iwie die sonne auf die strecke strahlt. bei nacht oda schatten hab ich keine streifen.


----------



## kalgani (2. Februar 2009)

also mal die schatten ausstellen.


----------



## Digger (2. Februar 2009)

hilft nich, ich hab selbst auf nidrigster qualitätsstufe die streifen

außerdem sind die streifen ja IM schatten NICHT da.

ich glaub das is einfach iein prob mit dem die radeons nich klar kommen...ich hab mal ingame auch mit einem gequatscht der hatte das gleiche prob und auch eine 4870 wie ich.


----------



## kalgani (2. Februar 2009)

man kann die schatten auch aus stellen...

oder die geometrie mal auf ein niedrigeres niveau setzen.


----------



## NCphalon (2. Februar 2009)

hab jetz ma durchprobiert, die streifen gibts nur bei tageslicht (wie Digger schon gesagt hat) un wenn ich die Schatten auf "Sehr Hoch" oder "Komplex" stell, ansonsten alles auf max. Nadann werd ich wohl nur mit hohen schatten spielen können, dafür läufts dann mit 4xMSAAA+ED auf über 50fps xD


----------



## kalgani (2. Februar 2009)

ich habe die schatten immer aus, da die mich bei fahren teilweise einfach stören und man ohne besser der linie folgen kann^^


----------



## Herbboy (2. Februar 2009)

ich hab das mal im editor probiert, mir kommt das so vor, als sei da ne art "netz" über der kamera, und an einigen stellen kommen halt die sonnenstrahlen normal durch, daher die streifen. denn wenn man die cam bewegt, verändern sich die winkel der streifen. is also kein schatten der bauteile oder des stadions.

und das is ja kein fehler im klassischen sinne wie fehlende textur oder sinnlose linien oder grafiklücken, sondern es sieht eher aus wie korrekt berechnet, aber halt ohne logische physikaliche grundlage ^^  als sei da ein netz oder so was, das man aber nicht sieht, sondern nur dessen auswirkung.


----------



## THC-hArDcOrE (2. Februar 2009)

Man wird es nicht glauben aber TMNF oder TMUF sieht auf Nvidia Karten Tausend mal besser aus. Beleuchtung, Spiegelungen und die Schatten können nur NVIDIA Karten wirklich Darstellen.

Liegt wahrscheinlich daran das sie das Spiel mit Sponsoren^^ 

Also alle mit ATI Karten können es nicht mit der Schatten Qualität komplex oder sehr hoch spielen.... sonst sch... Streifen.


----------



## kalgani (2. Februar 2009)

blödsinn!

mit meiner alten hd3850 und x1800GTO ging das auch!


----------



## NCphalon (2. Februar 2009)

mit meiner X1800XT auch^^

un auf meiner 9800Pro sas viel besser aus als auf der 6700XT meiner nachbarin


----------



## bofrost (12. April 2009)

hatte das problem bei meiner 4870 auch.
habe dann das spiel gepatcht und seitdem sind die streifen weg


----------



## iceman650 (13. April 2009)

das find ich schonmal gut^^
@bofrost: kannse mal nen link zum download posten?


----------

